#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How will marketing lead businesses in 2020?

## Bhavya

The digital transformation in our globe totally changed the way businesses operate, function and market their businesses. And with the growth of technology, our marketing methods also changed. So I would like to know how will marketing lead businesses in 2020? Do guys have any ideas about business marketing in 2020? Let me know your opinions in the comments below!

----------

